
Charge your cell phone by air?! Entrepreneur figures out how to do it - domp
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/business2/business2_archive/2007/04/01/8403349/index.htm?postversion=2007033007
======
domp
If tons of more things are running off of radio waves how bad would that
impact our health? Any ideas?

------
danielha
This is great. I've been hearing a lot of buzz about this recently. I'm still
wary about the effective power captured from the radio signals, but the
article graphic throws out a figure of "up to 70 percent." That's damn
impressive if reachable.

It's funny though -- a few years ago, I was having one of those late-night
"what if" discussions with some friends. We were throwing out our best
invention ideas for guaranteed fame and fortune when we began talking about
cordless electricity (power through the air). We laughed it off, but I read up
on it shortly after and found some interesting things. Fast forward to now and
the advances in effective conversion is just awesome. For now the applications
seem to be on the small-small-scale, but even then this is going to turn
multiple industries on its head.

------
juwo
Reminds me of Nicola Tesla's holy grail. He conducted lots of weird
experiments in the later part of his life to transmit power across the aether.

------
jamongkad
Wow just wow...think of the thing you can do with this technology. This could
mean wireless power for pretty much anything that uses electricity.

------
rms
No response? This is pretty much the holy grail of electrical engineering.

------
rms
Seems a little too good to be true, but here's hoping.

